# Breakcore



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Are there any others here who like or are familiar with the genre?

I'll start with probably the most famous proponent in the field although overall I'm not a major 'Venetian Snares' fan. This piece is one of his best though IMO as it fuses elements of classical and jazz into the mix. Recommendations more than welcome.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Breakcore is very cool, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of really good stuff out there, maybe it is all too underground, I just found http://gabber.od.ua/ which seems to have awesome amounts of breakcore, but so much of it is complex, noisy and ultimately uninteresting.

Venetian Snares seems to be the only artist with anything like a consistent body of work. That album Rossz Csillag Alatt Született is easily one of my favourite electronic albums as it tries to be a lot more original than just noisy drill n base and instead blends a variety of styles with added breaks to give it a kick.

A few others I like are: Datach'i, DJ Donna Summer and Maruosa.

Oh and this might be the most evil music ever, bagpipe-core!


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

quack said:


> Breakcore is very cool, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of really good stuff out there, maybe it is all too underground, I just found http://gabber.od.ua/ which seems to have awesome amounts of breakcore, but so much of it is complex, noisy and ultimately uninteresting.
> 
> Venetian Snares seems to be the only artist with anything like a consistent body of work. That album Rossz Csillag Alatt Született is easily one of my favourite electronic albums as it tries to be a lot more original than just noisy drill n base and instead blends a variety of styles with added breaks to give it a kick.
> 
> ...


That's what I find a lot of the time, it's neat in itself but too many artists just descend into a similar noise and there's very little actual music content I find. Thanks for the suggestions though, I'll check them out.

Oh, and bagpipecore?! That should be illegal...


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

Big breakcore fan over here! Big fan of Venetian Snares & Xantopticon also but a bit less Duran Duran Duran, Donna Summers aka Jason Forrest, Sickboy, Rotator, Enduser, Eitherherd, Stazma, etc etc etc

Too bad the genre is a bit dead right now... Gone are the glory years (2003 - 2006 + -)


----------

